# Remus Boote



## Poikki (21. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand die Remus Boote?
Was ist dazu zu sagen? Taugen die was?

Beste Grüsse 
Poikki


----------



## Poikki (23. September 2012)

*AW: Remus Boote*

Na kennt denn wirklich niemand diese Boote?


----------



## GeorgeB (23. September 2012)

*AW: Remus Boote*

Ich kenne sie jetzt. Durch dich. :q

Die 440er und 470er sehen ganz nett aus. Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück, und es meldet sich hier jemand.


----------



## magut (23. September 2012)

*AW: Remus Boote*

gibt diese Boote auch unter anderen Namen!!!  (ebay)
werden in Polen gebaut (aber echt ordentlich!!)
ein Kollege aus meinem Verein hat sich Heuer eines gekauft --mit Zustellung, Anhänger, Boot und Persenning ca. 1600.-!!

sieht echt Klasse aus und läuft mit einem 600 watt e-motor ca. 5  kmh.

l.G.
Mario


----------



## GeorgeB (24. September 2012)

*AW: Remus Boote*

Hast du zufällig den Namen parat, unter dem sie bei ebay verkauft werden?


----------



## magut (24. September 2012)

*AW: Remus Boote*

werd mich schlau machen und du bekommst pn!
dauert aber noch 1-2 Tage
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Bullov (24. September 2012)

*AW: Remus Boote*

Hier kannst du dich auch mal durchlesen, hatte das Thema schon mal.
Muss dazu sagen, hab mir bisher noch kein Boot geholt, aber ich denke das ist was Vernünftiges für einen guten Kurs

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225168


----------



## loete1970 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Remus Boote*



> werd mich schlau machen und du bekommst pn!



Guten Morgen,

ich wäre an dem Namen auch interessiert, und würde mich über eine Info freuen!


----------



## Poikki (25. September 2012)

*AW: Remus Boote*

Ich auch!#h


----------



## LenSch (26. September 2012)

*AW: Remus Boote*

Ich auch


----------



## Heiko112 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Remus Boote*

Sind Baugleich mit  MM-Boote. 

Werden anscheinend unter keinen Rechten gebaut und man kann die dann unter eigennamen kaufen.

Angelkollege hat die 430 und hat mit einem 25 Ps Johnson beim anschrauben den Spiegel zerdrückt, der ist nämlich von innen hohl und das Joguhrtbecher Plastik hält nicht wirklich besonders gut.

Also genau anschauen die Dinger, hat wohl ein Grund warum andere Boote teurer sind.


----------

